# Visa processing



## Sandra2011 (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi,

I've been contacted by the US embassy in London to submit my passport following my visa interview and admin processing. Which means my immigrant visa is approved (yipeee). Now, i arranged with DX secure for collection and delivery for the best supplementary service (before 8am) but am a bit worried about the time it takes the embassy to stamp my passport with the visa. Reason to be worried is that my UK residence permit is expiring very soon and I wish to receive my passport and immigrate to the US at the earliest.
Any one please can advise how many days it takes the US embassy in London to apply Visa on passport?

Thanks for all your assistance. 

Sorry if this is not the right place to post my thread, still new to this.


----------

